# Boss eBand JS-10 ???



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Why haven't I heard of this until now ??? It's been around almost three years. It seems to get almost 5 star reviews, except for the rare lemon. Seems great for my apartment playing life-style. Currently I learn by watching mostly YouTube lessons. Just bought a Casino Coupe in October so looks like I going to going to have to save loonies and toonies for a while..

https://www.long-mcquade.com/17612/...mstation_Audio_Player_with_Guitar_Effects.htm






Lots of other YouTube Vids.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Interesting. Pricey though.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I want one for xmas


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I just noticed that here in Edmonton someone has barely used JS-8 for $175. That came out in 2009. The JS-10 was in 2015, so I wonder if they will be coming out with an update model within the next year?


----------

